# Freud T&G Adjustable Bit for Cabinet Doors



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello All

Yes, I am a newbie to the Router Forums (though I have been lurking for a few months  ). I am in the process of making some shaker like doors using Freud's Adjustable T&G bits. I have the set up down to make the T&G for the rails and stiles, now I want to router the frames to allow the use of glass as the panel rather then the standard wood panel normally installed at glue up. Rather then re-invent the wheel I thought I might check here for possible solutions. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Tall Fred

You are only as Tall as your Dreams......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you haven't cut the groove for the panel yet you can use a slotting cutter to do it to the size of the glass you choose. Slotting cutters come in many widths. 
If the groove is already cut, only 2 choices I can see. One, put a bead of colored silicon in the groove to take up the slack. Two, cut the back of the groove off creating a rabbet and cut a moulding to hold the glass from the backside.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 - YouTube

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part003 - YouTube

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part004 - YouTube

Best Reviews CMT 855.803.11 3-Piece Glass Panel 1/2-Inch Shank Router Bit Set Sale - YouTube



==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Fred.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Use the existing groove and hold it in place with glazing tacks?


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your help... Will most likely try a rabbet on the existing door on the back side of door and then glass clips to hold glass in.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

TallFred said:


> Thank you all for your help... Will most likely try a rabbet on the existing door on the back side of door and then glass clips to hold glass in.


I made 2 doors for a chimney cabinet that sits on top of the vanity in our recent bathroom remodel. 
We couldn't find a suitable glass pattern in the ready made shower doors, so we went to a custom shower door manufacturer in our area. We found the glass we liked, had the enclosure made, then ordered the same glass for some shelves, as well as the 2 doors. 
I thought that slots cut for the glass would mean completely disassembling the door in the unlikely event that the glass would have to be replaced. So I simply cut a rabbit in the back, and set the glass in with silicone. I made the vanity and upper cabinet out of maple, then painted it all gloss white. (Her choice, not mine)
Using white silicone was a simple solution, and despite how it sounds, it actually looks pretty good. 
I guess my suggestion would be something similar, or the glass clips as you mentioned.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

routafinger said:


> I thought that slots cut for the glass would mean completely disassembling the door in the unlikely event that the glass would have to be replaced. So I simply cut a rabbit in the back, and set the glass in with silicone. I made the vanity and upper cabinet out of maple, then painted it all gloss white. (Her choice, not mine)
> Using white silicone was a simple solution, and despite how it sounds, it actually looks pretty good.
> I guess my suggestion would be something similar, or the glass clips as you mentioned.


You do not have to disassemble doors to get glass out. Glass is put in last after door is finished. It sits in a rabbet on the backside like you did. There are several ways to hold glass in. The slot being referred to is probably the 1/8" slot to allow a rubber glass retainer to slip into to hold the glass panel in.

Rubber Glass Retainer 25' Roll-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

TallFred said:


> Hello All
> 
> Yes, I am a newbie to the Router Forums (though I have been lurking for a few months  ). I am in the process of making some shaker like doors using Freud's Adjustable T&G bits. I have the set up down to make the T&G for the rails and stiles, now I want to router the frames to allow the use of glass as the panel rather then the standard wood panel normally installed at glue up. Rather then re-invent the wheel I thought I might check here for possible solutions. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Here is a glass panel bit set that should closely match what you have if you can't find it in a Freud set. Use this set to make your glass doors. You can even use these bits to make a divided light door. He has DVD's that show construction of divided light doors. This door here was made using one of his sets.

Shaker Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Just one more place to see the great Sommerfeld videos is on the net.

Marc S. is very sharp man and he let this one or two just be so others can see his videos, not all of them are listed on the net, so you must buy them from him and others to get them all..

SALE
When do you tell people about your products, every time you can and it's best if he lets others do it for him..  

They are well worth the price of 10.oo ea. 

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 plus more

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part002 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part003 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part004 - YouTube

~ARCH RAISED PANEL DOOR with Marc Sommerfeld - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4Zqm18WXs&feature=related

~Изготовление минифасадов и изделий = ~ Making minifasadov and products ▼
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUpEa3TOqjY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Shaker type doors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqHP78Mhnxk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

==


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

jlord said:


> You do not have to disassemble doors to get glass out. Glass is put in last after door is finished. It sits in a rabbet on the backside like you did. There are several ways to hold glass in. The slot being referred to is probably the 1/8" slot to allow a rubber glass retainer to slip into to hold the glass panel in.
> 
> Rubber Glass Retainer 25' Roll-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood



Just another way to skin the cat. Thanks.


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

A Big Thank You to every one.....

With your help I have decided to set aside the Freud T&G set and use the Shaker Glass Panel Door set by Sommerfield Tools. Any recommendations in regards to using this set would greatly be appreciated. I have watched the how to video that Marc has made on YouTube

Again, thank you for all of your help...

Fred R


----------

